# Oh darn !!!



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The wife just announced we are out of bread. BUT, she also said she has yeast and flour.
> You know what i sometimes had as a snack as a kid. It's easy. A thick slice of home made bread with fresh cream from the cow sprinkled with about a tsp or maybe 2 of sugar. I sure hope our tiny grocer isn't out of cream because as i said before, i ain't going back to milking a cow.


It must be the yeast that makes that big ugly clump smell so good. I got reprimanded once for attempting to make it rise faster without permission. Bet i never do that trick again.:vs_mad:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the end result of being out of bread. Yesterday when she announced we were out of bread i kept my mouth shut. The oops, today she found a full loaf and 2 partial loafs i was hording in the freezer, and i'm still alive.


Have you ever toasted home made with a pat or 2 of butter topped with strawberry jam. Lip licking good. But the first slice must be eaten with butter when just out of the oven.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks good SS...nothing like homemade bread!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That DOES look fantastic. The cream and sugar brought back some good memories. Mama use to take a hot biscuit right out of the oven and put butter and sugar in it for my sister and I. That was sooooooo good. I sure did hate churnin butter though. Things cooked on a wood stove just seemed to taste better.

Just seeing your wife's bread, I can actually smell it. 

I was a weird kid, hmm don't look like I have changed much. lol When we moved to the city as a kid, we would get a really fresh loaf of bread, I liked to smush the bread flat and eat it that way sometimes. Forget some of my other weird ways. :biggrin2:


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The wife just announced we are out of bread. BUT, she also said she has yeast and flour.
> You know what i sometimes had as a snack as a kid. It's easy. A thick slice of home made bread with fresh cream from the cow sprinkled with about a tsp or maybe 2 of sugar. I sure hope our tiny grocer isn't out of cream because as i said before, i ain't going back to milking a cow.


Better than being out of toilet paper. I think you have a better chance of finding bread at the grocery store than toilet paper. :surprise:

Try mixing some cinnamon with the sugar, it's delicious. :wink2:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Lucky. We can find all the bread we need. Its the flour and yeast that are hard to find.
I am working on a sourdough starter.
Its been 4 days and I have a few more days to go since the temperature has gone down.
But I do have yeast now so I can bake. But I want to bake using my own starter.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Lucky. We can find all the bread we need. Its the flour and yeast that are hard to find.
> I am working on a sourdough starter.
> Its been 4 days and I have a few more days to go since the temperature has gone down.
> But I do have yeast now so I can bake. But I want to bake using my own starter.


My mother baked with a starter for years. The wife tried it years ago but she wasn't consistent enough causing the starter to die. IIR, to feed it, mom added water from boiling potatoes occasionally. Maybe something to do with the starch or something from the potatoes. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯​


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

J. V. said:


> I am working on a sourdough starter.
> Its been 4 days and I have a few more days to go since the temperature has gone down.
> But I do have yeast now so I can bake. But I want to bake using my own starter.





This fake and quick sour dough bread isn't half bad.




> How to Make Sourdough Bread Without the Starter
> 
> By Cathy Conrad
> 
> ...


 Source: unknown but a search with the title can probably locate it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

The recipe above uses yeast, buttermilk, baking soda, baking powder and salt. These ingredients on their own are cause enough for dough to rise. 
Sounds like it would be good. Tangy due to the buttermilk.

My starter actually has risen dramatically overnight. The rubber band is the line from when I fed it yesterday. So as you can see I am very close to a working starter and hope to make some sourdough bread this weekend.

Note: For anyone who wants to make a starter do not get hooked into one method! Its not as hard as some make it out to be and you do not have to waste 6-7 cups of perfectly good flour.
Look at a few starter videos and articles and make up your own mind as to how to proceed.
I have been working on this for several weeks now and have learned plenty.
So ask here. I will try to give very basic instructions with very little waste of flour.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

J. V. said:


> My starter actually has risen dramatically overnight. The rubber band is the line from when I fed it yesterday.





Methinks you are looking pretty good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Colbyt said:


> Methinks you are looking pretty good.


Yes. I finally have a method that works for me.


----------

